# (téléphone) mobile, portable, portatif, cellulaire, etc.



## orlando09

Bonjour

Que pensez-vous du mot "mobile" pour téléphone portable en français? Je suis anglais, et je sais, bien sûr, ce que veut-dire "mobile" - en anglais ça veut dire "portable" (ou bien quelque chose qui se déplace, au lieu d'être basé dans un seul endroit). Cependant en français, traditionellement, un mobile est ce qu'on appelle "a motive" en anglais - une raison pour commettre un crime, n'est-ce-pas? Je ne vois pas la nécessaité d'utiliser un mot anglais quand il existe "portable"qui est un mot court, qui veut dire la même chose. Ou est-ce que je me trompe et en effet le mot "mobile" existait pour signifier "portable" déja en français? Peut-être de toute façon n'est-ce-pas trop important - je n'ai pas besoin d'essayer d'être plus français que les Français.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Il me semble que dire mobile en français pour un portable est un emprunt à l'anglais, mais peut-être que je me trompe.

Ceci dit portable est largement plus répandu que mobile.

Mobile a d'autres sens en Français (sans parler de l'adjectif) pour désigner tout ce qui bouge, et notamment  les constructions légères qui bougent avec le vent.


----------



## itka

Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris. Tu veux dire qu'il y a des gens qui emploient "mobile" pour désigner un téléphone "portable" ?

Je n'ai jamais entendu ça, mais pourquoi pas ? Ca ne me choquerait pas du tout. Le mot "mobile" est tout aussi français. Il signifie ... le contraire de "immobile" , donc un téléphone mobile est un téléphone qu'on peut déplacer.

Un téléphone portable, on peut le porter... 

Généralement, un téléphone ne se déplace pas tout seul, d'où je pense, la préférence de "portable"... mais franchement, l'un ou l'autre ne fait guère de différence d'un point de vue linguistique.


----------



## orlando09

OK, merci. Donc, si ce sens existe bel et bien en français déja, il n'y a pas de quoi inquiéter l'Académie Française! Je dois dire que là où j'habite (Les Alpes-Maritimes) j`entende beaucoup plus souvent "un mobile" qu'un "portable" (...).


----------



## Anne345

Un mobile se déplace ou peut être déplacé. La preuve, il a fallu préciser "*auto*mobile". Ce qui prouve aussi que l'usage de mobile en français est assez ancien. 
Ce qui me gène avec portable, c'est qu'on ne sait pas si l'on parle du téléphone ou de l'ordinateur. 

"_Un téléphone mobile, également nommé téléphone portable (ou simplement mobile et portable), téléphone cellulaire (en Amérique du Nord), natel (en Suisse), GSM ou familièrement G (en Belgique), permet  ..."_ (Wikipédia)

Vous préférez la version belge ?


----------



## sirine2

salut,

En Belgique, nous ne disons ni mobile, ni cellulaire ni portable (quelques fois), on dit GSM.

et pour le laptop, on dit portable.


----------



## orlando09

(...) Reçemment je suis allé dans un magasin de SFR, un magasin d'Orange et un magasin indépendent de portables/mobiles (...) et ils ont tous parlé de "mobiles". Je cherche a acheter un nouveau objet de ce genre..

PS on le dit à la française - pas mohbaïl - comme en anglais.

......... je viens de regarder le dictionnaire, et je vois qu'il existe tour un tas d'expression françaises avec "mobile". Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'avais l'impression que c'était un anglicisme.


----------



## itka

orlando09 said:


> Récemment je suis allé dans un magasin de SFR, un magasin d'Orange et un magasin indépendant de portables/mobiles (...) et ils ont tous parlé de "mobiles".


C'est peut-être du jargon de technicien de la chose ? Vraiment, comme je l'ai dit, ce mot ne me gêne pas du tout, mais tous les gens qui en parlent autour de moi l'appellent "portable"...


----------



## Agnès E.

Il me semble que l'objectif est en effet d'utiliser *mobile* pour le téléphone (après tout, tous les téléphones sont portables : on peut toujours les porter, mais seuls certains sont mobiles : ceux-là, on peut les emporter partout avec soi, ils ne sont pas rattachés au mur par un fil) afin de faire la distinction avec les téléphones dits _fixes_, mais aussi avec les *ordinateurs portables* (ceux qui, à la différence des gros, sont assez petits et légers pour qu'on les porte dans une sacoche... essayez de porter en une fois votre station fixe tout entière, écran, clavier, tout !  ).

Au début, ce _mobile_ m'exaspérait, je trouvais ça idiot et jargonesque jargonisant. Après y avoir un peu réfléchi, je me suis dit que ça avait l'avantage de la clarté, finalement ! Du coup, personnellement, j'utilise mobile pour le téléphone et portable pour l'ordi.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

On parle bien de « téléphonie mobile » et pas de « téléphonie portable ». 
M'est avis aussi que le passage de portable à mobile pour le téléphone est arrivé avec la banalisation des ordinateurs portables, pour lever toute ambiguïté.
Il n'empêche que, quand une phrase n'est pas ambigüe, on continue de dire portable pour un téléphone mobile (« tu m'appelles sur mon portable vers midi pour me dire ce que tu fais ! »).


----------



## lautr

Salut à tous !

Je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence entre _portable,_ _portatif_ et _mobile_ ?
Et comment dit-on plus fréquemment ?
[...]

Si je ne m'abuse pas, le téléphone portatif n'est pas la même chose que le téléphone portable... (ou je devrais dire _mobile_ ).

Merci en avance de votre réponse.


----------



## GilbertAndré

"Portable" et "portatif" ont un sens très similaire, que l'on peut porter facilement. Je dirais que "portatif" ne s'emploie plus tellement, on utilise plutôt "portable". Quant à "mobile", il indique que la chose peut se déplacer et n'est pas fixe, cela ne dit pas que l'on peut la porter.


----------



## rig129

*Portable* : Facile à porter. Anglicisme.​
*Portatif* : qui peut être utilisé n’ importe où, transporté facilement.​
Mobile : qui peut être mu, dont on peut changer la place ou la position.​
​
Référence : *Le Petit Robert*.​


----------



## zazap

Moi, j'ai remarqué qu'au Québec on dit un ordinateur portatif alors qu'en France, on dit un ordinateur portable (qui semble être un anglicisme, d'après M.Robert cité dans le post précédent).
Quand aux téléphones, au Québec on dit "un cellulaire" et en France on dit "un portable". Il faut croire que les français aiment bien ce mot...


----------



## aalexinou

En Belgique: gsm (à 99.9%) pour téléphone portable ou mobile ou cellulaire

                 mais pc portable quand même


----------



## itka

*portable*, un anglicisme ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pour le téléphone, en France, on dit aussi "mobile" plutôt que "portable", justement pour qu'il n'y ait pas de confusion avec l'ordinateur portable.


----------



## raphaelenka

Et en Suisse-Romande un téléphone mobile se dit: un natel. Nom qui vient du contrat du premier fournisseur de téléphonie en Suisse. Ce mot est à présent tellement répandu qu'il est d'usage de voir sur les vitrines ou autres cartes de visite: numéro de natel .....
A bon entendeur


----------



## Elmarit

zazap said:


> alors qu'en France, on dit un ordinateur portable (qui semble être un anglicisme, d'après M.Robert cité dans le post précédent).


Selon le TLFI :


> *Rem.* L'empl. de _portable_ comme synon. de _portatif_ est apparu sous l'infl. de l'angl.; DUPRÉ 1972 fait remarquer que ,,les deux adjectifs indiquent la possibilité de porter un objet, mais avec _portatif_ cette possibilité est inhérente à l'objet, voulue par son fabricant, tandis qu'avec _portable_ elle est constatée empiriquement et peut fort bien n'être qu'occasionnelle [...]


----------



## sidahmed

Bonjour,

*Portable / Portatif*

Quelle est la différence entre les deux adjectifs suscités ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ploupinet

Ca dépend pas mal du contexte, mais pour un téléphone mobile ou un laptop, on dit "portable" sans hésitation ! Mais il y a des systèmes dits "portatifs" qui existent aussi


----------



## Superphil

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si le terme officiel est téléphone mobile ou téléphone portable.

selon le Larousse, Wikipedia, et le grand dictionnaire terminologique, ce serait "mobile", mais la pluparts des gens semble s'entendre sur "portable"

Est-ce qu'ils sont tout simplement synonymes?

Merci!


----------



## Asmodée

Les deux sont entièrement synonyme !

On désigne aussi bien souvent l'objet sans le mot _téléphone_ :
- t'as ton portable/mobile sur toi?
- oui dans ma poche

_Portable_ est peut être plus utilisé mais il peut désigner aussi bien un téléphone portable qu'un ordinateur portable. Et comme l'ordinateur portable devient presque aussi courant que le téléphone, le mot _mobile_ pour désigner le téléphone revient en force.

On parle aussi parfois de _téléphone cellulaire._ Et il me semble que nos amis belges l'appelle le _GSM_ (Merci d'éteindre vos GSM durant la séance)


----------



## Maître Capello

Et chez nous, en Suisse, on appelle ça un _natel_…


----------



## danielc

J'ai toujours préféré _portatif_ pour éviter la confusion avec _portable_ , qui est le nom pour un téléphone mobile en France. Je fais cela en sachant que mes concitoyens préfèrent dire _portable _pour l'ordinateur.

*Questions*
1. Quel est le statut de _portatif _pour l'ordi, chez les autres francophones?
2. Pour ceux qui disent _portable _et pour le téléphone, et pour l'ordi, comment distinguer entre les deux?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'emploie _portatif_ ni pour le téléphone ni pour l'ordinateur. Bien plus, cela me semblerait vraiment *très inhabituel*, pour ne pas dire *curieux*, si je l'entendais dans ces cas-là.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,


Maître Capello said:


> Et chez nous, en Suisse, on appelle ça un _natel_…


Est-ce toujours d'usage en 2016 ? D'où vint-ce ? Un nom déposé d'un opérateur ? Une aphérèse, apocope  ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, _natel_ reste en Suisse d'un emploi courant. C'est une antonomase, abréviation de _*N*ationales *A*uto*tel*efonnetz_, nom de l'ancien réseau téléphonique national destiné à l'origine aux voitures.


----------



## Nawaq

Très simple


danielc said:


> 2. Pour ceux qui disent _portable _et pour le téléphone, et pour l'ordi, comment distinguer entre les deux?


Pour le téléphone (dans l'appartement y a les deux, donc c'est _le fixe_ et _le portable _(j'ai jamais dit mobile de ma vie, pour moi ça reste du jargon technique, comme dans "téléphonie mobile" etc)), pour l'ordinateur c'est soit _PC_, soit _PC portable_, soit _ordi_, mais jamais portable tout seul.


----------



## Logospreference-1

On parle toujours un peu, à en croire cette recherche avec des mots exacts, de _téléphone itinérant. _Il me semble que c'était l'appellation dans les entreprises, qui furent les premières à en équiper leurs cadres appelés à beaucoup se déplacer, à l'époque - vers 1985 ? 1990 ? - où les abonnements étaient encore passablement onéreux. L'abonnement qui faisait alors référence en France en tenait son nom : _itineris_. Et il me semble bien que, comme en Suisse, il s'agissait surtout d'équiper les autos. On devait aussi viser le train, mais j'ignore si dans le train ça marchait.

J'ai gardé l'image d'une jeune femme déambulant boulevard Sant-Germain, toute heureuse, en parlant à haute voix et faisant de grands gestes avec son téléphone, qui devait donc être l'un des premiers pour les particuliers. Jusqu'alors c'était professionnel ou pour équiper des voitures.

L'inconvénient de _mobile_ en français pour désigner un téléphone est qu'on ne meut pas un téléphone comme une remorque ou une brouette, ni ne le faisons mouvoir, pas davantage qu'il ne se meut tout seul. On ne bouge pas non plus son téléphone itinérant, pas plus qu'on ne le déplace. Je m'appuie sur l'_étymologie et histoire_ de _mobile_ dans le TLF_i. _il y a donc une forte présomption d'anglicisme dans l'application de _mobile_ à un téléphone itinérant.

Il y a encore présomption d'anglicisme dans le cas du _portable_, mais sans doute beaucoup moins nettement. Ce fut net à une époque, en gros 1750 - 1850, mais principalement dans les usages où _portable_ était donné comme synonyme de _mettable_. De là il y a pu avoir un rejet plus général de _portable_ en français, mais je ne sais s'il est fondé quand il s'agit du sens « qu'on peut porter avec soi ou sur soi », en dehors du cas des habits, qui lui-même ne fait pas l'unanimité. S'il y a des réticences, elles ne me paraissent pas partagées par le grand nombre.

Si l'on suit Dupré 1972 repris dans le TLF_i_ (message #23 d'Elmarit), _portatif_ aurait été sans reproche pour être appliqué à un téléphone, mais le mot ne rend pas compte de cette idée qu'on porte son téléphone avec soi ou sur soi. _Itinérant_ étant trop long pour un usage hyper fréquent et familier, il ne restait, si l'on rejetait le _mobile_, que ce mot de _portable.
_
Que des opérateurs en téléphonie privilégient le_ mobile _vient certainement de leur goût pour les anglicismes : à mon avis ce n'est pas à l'avantage de la désignation de _mobile_.
_
_


----------



## Janacka

Bonjour,

*le mobile/le portable*

Comme le mot "le mobile" a deux sens, je voudrais savoir lequel de ces termes est préféré par les francophones.

Merci.


----------



## Yendred

En ce moment tout le monde dit _smartphone _
_
mobile _est de moins en moins utilisé.
_portable _est très fréquent, mais il est aussi ambigu, car ça peut être un "ordinateur portable" ou un "téléphone portable".
Du coup on entend beaucoup mon "téléphone portable", ou tout simplement mon "téléphone".

Si on veut parler explicitement de téléphone fixe (à fil), on dira mon "téléphone fixe" ou simplement mon "fixe".


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, enfin... à moins d'utiliser encore un téléphone "à clapet" !
Sinon, je pense que "portable" serait d'un usage plus courant que "mobile" (qui est peut-être un terme plus anglophone).


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour,

Je crois vraiment que j'utilise les deux indifféremment. 
Selon le contexte, portable peut porter à confusion avec un PC portable (laptop).

Mais comme dit Yendred, on utilise de plus en plus _smartphone_, voire tout bêtement _téléphone_.


----------



## Bezoard

Je n'utilise jamais smartphone. Plutôt, dans l'ordre,  portable, téléphone,  mobile.


----------



## zapspan

Quelques-uns ont mentionné que le mot "portable" s'utilise pour un téléphone comme pour un ordinateur (dans les pays francophones où l'on n'utilise pas un autre terme comme "natel"), bien que Nawaq a commenté [#28] que pour l'ordinateur, il faut toujours utiliser aussi un nom comme PC (donc "un PC portable" et pas seuelement "un portable").  Est-ce qu'il n'y pas donc jamais d'ambiguïté quand on parle de "un portable", "mon portable", etc. (par exemple, si un ami te dit qu'il a perdu "son portable")?  Est-ce qu'on sait toujours qu'il s'agit là d'un téléphone (et non pas d'un ordinateur) dans ce cas-là?


----------



## Yendred

Oui il peut y avoir ambiguïté. Hors contexte, quand j'entends quelqu'un dire "mon portable", je comprends qu'il s'agit de son téléphone, mais c'est peut être un avis personnel. 
Par contre, si par exemple un écrivain dit "J'ai tapé mon roman sur mon portable", on comprend qu'il s'agit de son ordinateur. Difficile de croire qu'il a tapé le dernier pavé de 600 pages de la rentrée littéraire sur son smartphone...


----------



## zapspan

Merci beaucoup, Yendred.  La raison pour laquelle je pose la question, c'est parce que je voudrais enseigner à mes étudiants de français la manière correcte de faire référence au téléphone portable comme à l'ordinateur portable, et en plus, je voudrais qu'ils sachent auquel je fais référence chaque fois que j'utilise le mot "portable" (dans un exercice, dans un exemple, etc).


----------



## Maître Capello

Sans aucun contexte comme dans un exercice, _portable_ est en effet ambigu. Depuis que tout le monde ou presque possède un téléphone portable et que de moins en moins de gens ont un téléphone fixe, la plupart des gens disent maintenant simplement _téléphone_ pour parler d'un téléphone portable. Pour l'ordinateur portable, on dit souvent _laptop_ pour éviter l'ambiguïté.


----------



## danielc

Pour l'usage canadien, on peut consulter la page suivante:
téléphone cellulaire — Wiktionnaire

"Ce terme, couramment utilisé au Canada, relève du vocabulaire technique dans les autres régions francophones du globe"


----------



## janpol

"PC" >>> il m'a été dit un jour par un pro que PC ne pouvait désigner qu'un "ordinateur de bureau" et donc qu'il ne pouvait pas fonctionner pour un... portable
PORTABLE >>> Parle-t-on d'un téléphone ou d'un ordi ? Redonner à l' "adjectif "portable" sa vraie nature d'adjectif et l'accompagner du nom "téléphone ou ordi", est-ce  un effort surhumain ?
PORTABLE  et MOBILE  synonymes et interchangeables ? >>> UNE AUTOPORTABLE ?


----------



## Bezoard

Yendred said:


> Hors contexte, quand j'entends quelqu'un dire "mon portable", je comprends qu'il s'agit de son téléphone, mais c'est peut être un avis personnel.


Idem pour moi. Du reste, je n'utilise presque plus _portable_ pour un _ordinateur portable, _d'autant qu'il est largement concurrencé par les _tablettes ;_ je parle d'_ordi(nateur)._


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Depuis que tout le monde ou presque possède un téléphone portable et que de moins en moins de gens ont un téléphone fixe, la plupart des gens disent maintenant simplement _téléphone_ pour parler d'un téléphone portable.


Dans une moindre mesure, c'est vrai aussi de l'ordinateur.



Maître Capello said:


> Pour l'ordinateur portable, on dit souvent _laptop_ pour éviter l'ambiguïté.


En Suisse peut-être, mais je ne l'ai jamais entendu en France (et j'espère ne jamais l'entendre).


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> Dans une moindre mesure, c'est vrai aussi de l'ordinateur.


Quoi donc ? Que tout le monde a un ordinateur portable ? Non, certainement pas. En tout cas pas dans mon entourage.


----------



## jekoh

Que la proportion d'ordinateurs portables augmente par rapport aux ordinateurs « de bureau » et que par conséquent beaucoup disent maintenant _ordinateur_ tout court pour parler d'un ordinateur portable.

J'ai écrit « dans une moindre mesure », donc ce n'est évidemment pas « tout le monde »


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Quoi donc ? Que tout le monde a un ordinateur portable ? Non, certainement pas. En tout cas pas dans mon entourage.


Ca doit vraiment dépendre de la place qu'on a, mais dans mon entourage à Paris, en dehors des bureaux, je ne connais plus personne avec des ordinateurs domestiques qui ne soient pas des portables.


----------



## zapspan

Merci beaucoup à tous de vos commentaires.


----------

